# 2012 GULF COAST TROUT SERIES...starts January 21st,2012



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

The 2012 series will get underway *January 21st, 2012*. This year promises to be bigger and better. The series paid out over *$50,000* in cash and prizes during the 2011 season. The format this season will be the same, however we have made one small rule change from last season. Anglers will now be able to wade *500* yards apart from their respective partners, instead of *300*. This small rule change was asked for in the exit surveys from the 2011 season...we listened. Stay tuned for more details as the season approaches. You can also follow us on *Facebook @ Gulf* *Coast Trout Series*... see ya there.

Capt. Lynn


----------

